# Neworking



## Calectrical (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of a desent tool to test Ethernet cables and phone lines.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Calectrical said:


> Does anyone know of a desent tool to test Ethernet cables and phone lines.


If you just want to test continuity and wiremap, big blue or big orange sells one for about $80.

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Calectrical said:


> Does anyone know of a desent tool to test Ethernet cables and phone lines.


What do you want to test for? The answer to that dictates the answer. Could be anywhere from 75 bucks to 15 grand.


----------



## Calectrical (Oct 19, 2010)

I want to test the Ethernet cables to determine if there is a short or excessive resistance, the same goes for the phone lines...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

excessive resistance? 

if its under 150 feet and wire map is correct, its good to go.... Most of the time

Just grab an ideal one from the big box. Anything else, is not really needed. I have a nice fluke one, but all i do is low voltage work


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this is what i have as a personal one

http://www.markertek.com/Tools-Test-Equipment/Multimeters/Fluke-Electronics/MS2-100.xhtml


----------



## Calectrical (Oct 19, 2010)

By excessive resistance I mean anything from corroded wires to slightly pinched wires that would result in excessive ohms.. The reason I want all this info is because I'm a casual gamer and sometimes my connection slows down dramatically or the ping is really high and it causes my game to lag. I just want to be able to find a tool so that I can test these issues...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Calectrical said:


> By excessive resistance I mean anything from corroded wires to slightly pinched wires that would result in excessive ohms.. The reason I want all this info is because I'm a casual gamer and sometimes my connection slows down dramatically or the ping is really high and it causes my game to lag. I just want to be able to find a tool so that I can test these issues...


I think you might be getting a bit over your head here


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> I think you might be getting a bit over your head here


I agree, but if you insist on hunting corrosion, a kick meter is what the phone company uses for that.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Calectrical said:


> By excessive resistance I mean anything from corroded wires to slightly pinched wires that would result in excessive ohms.. The reason I want all this info is because I'm a casual gamer and sometimes my connection slows down dramatically or the ping is really high and it causes my game to lag. I just want to be able to find a tool so that I can test these issues...


That might have more to do with internet traffic and so forth than your cabling... are you on DSL or cable or what?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Calectrical said:


> By excessive resistance I mean anything from corroded wires to slightly pinched wires that would result in excessive ohms.. The reason I want all this info is because I'm a casual gamer and sometimes my connection slows down dramatically or the ping is really high and it causes my game to lag. I just want to be able to find a tool so that I can test these issues...


Toggle your net hub on/off before you play. Run speed check and see what you get. If you share your home net with other devices, disconnect them from your net and plug you rig directly in to your net hub. 
If your using DSL from ma bell, pull a new cable into your net hub so you don't have cross talk with your telephone line. 
If your on cable Internet keep running speed check and keep a log of it. They always slow down after school and after dinner. They can't handle the bandwidth. 
Flash the bios on your rig and your router. 

Stay away from the medal of honor sites. Your slowing me down.


----------

